
Sweden trades academic freedom for a commitment to social justice - henryaj
http://quillette.com/2017/11/14/academic-freedom-threat-sweden/
======
rpiguy
Interesting that the OP changed the original title from "Academic Freedom
Under Threat in Sweden" to a more equivocating view for Hacker News.

Social Justice in this case means the erasure of history and culture. It is
sad. The world needs social justice, but hitching social justice to this kind
of oppression of ideas is down right medieval and hurts the concept of social
justice, turning off folks who would otherwise be sympathetic to the cause.

~~~
googletazer
Right on. Its all about freedom of ideas that can coexist and challenge each
other in the marketplace, not sweeping stuff thats unpopular in <currentYear>
under the rug.

